# Is there such a thing as a goat/sheep mix?



## DonnaBelle (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a neighbor who raises an animal he calls a goat/sheep mix.

Or "Barbados" goats.

Is this possible?  

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

What ??? I never heard of that !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I looked it up and It said sometimes it would look or seem as a goat/sheep mix but,its not. 
Also someone said a barbado is a mix between a goat and a deer !!! Weird and I don't think its possible ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 1, 2012)

No, it isn't possible. Some of the hair sheep look like goats though.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 1, 2012)

The Barbados are hair sheep that look kind of like goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> The Barbados are hair sheep that look kind of like goats.


exactly !!


----------



## currycomb (Jan 1, 2012)

it is possible to get a hybrid cross with a goat and a sheep. however, it is rare, and they usually do not survive very long from what i have read. they are also sterile like a mule. barbado sheep are a breed of sheep.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 1, 2012)

Texas Barbados or American black belly Barbados is a breed of hair sheep.  They do not have wool but are sheep. Goats and sheep can hybridize but the offspring is usually sterile and they rarely live.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 1, 2012)

O.K. guys, sorry to get everyone het up.....

Another neighbor came by and said "Ole Lucius" has got sheep not goats.  LOL.

I just believed him when he said he had goats, but that they had horns that curved around like rams because they were part sheep??

I am going to get DH to take me over to his ranch and see these for myself.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone pullin' yer leg, I expect.    That's like someone near us who thought Highland cattle were a cross between yaks and cows~they weren't joking, they were just city folks relocated to the country.


----------

